# Chicken coop



## chicken_coop99 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey guys this is my coop and run.

















The run is 20 feet long by 8 feet wide. 
I am wandering how many chickens it would fit easily they will free range a couple of weeks after they start laying their eggs so they know we're to lay


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The shed/coop will hold way more chickens than the run. They need less space to sleep than they do for yard space. I would say start with a dozen


----------



## chicken_coop99 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks what are some good chickens some for broodiness and some for egg laying


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

From my flock the Barred Rocks and Red sex link lay almost everyday. My most dedicated broody momma in a tiny black silkie lol. Other people will say their breeds are best ect ect. I'm just saying from what breeds I have had these are my best . 

So far I have had, Barred Rocks, Red sex link, Easter egger, lakenvelder, andalusian, ancona, cochins, silkies, orpington & delaware (but roosters for the last 2). I also have yokohamas, sultan, mottled houdan, and phenoix that are not old enough to lay yet so not sure how they will be. Heck I'm not even sure if I have any pullets from these ones lol.


----------



## chicken_coop99 (Jun 19, 2013)

Haha ok thanks


----------

